

Have We Lost the War on Drugs? - shivam14
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324374004578217682305605070.html

======
marssaxman
With the repeal of marijuana prohibition in Washington and Colorado, it looks
to me like we, the people are finally starting to _win_ the "war on drugs".

